
EU Blockchain Observatory Forum to Discuss Regulations - theweb1
https://zycrypto.com/eu-blockchain-observatory-forum-to-discuss-regulations/
======
aifognionio
Blockchains depress me. There are so many technlogies that are _vastly_ more
interesting. But most of those haven't created $120,000,000,000 Ponzi schemes,
so they're ignored by politicians.

Imagine what would happen if the EU pledged 340 million Euro to database
research! Or at any of the great peer-to-peer networks out there. Or at
something like Git. Think of all the fascinating new technologies we'd get.
But instead they're going to throw money at the goddamn blockchain.

~~~
Hermel
I find blockchains very interesting, at least from a technical point of view.
Distributed computing is one of the oldest and hardest problems in computer
science.

However, I agree that the EU not take away 340 million from its citizens to
spend it on that kind of research. Generally, top-down works very poorly in
science and the EU should let the individual countries decide for themselves
how the fund their universities.

